# Celebrating Sikhi Art By Bhagat Singh Bedi



## spnadmin (Nov 6, 2009)

*Celebrating Sikhi Art by Bhagat Singh Bedi
*November 6th, 2009                                  

Bhagat ji

It is wonderful to see how you have been publicly honored at Sikhnet. At SPN we value your talent, spunk, creativity and intellect. Therefore we are thrilled that you have designed our logo, now in the banner. A Thinking Khalsa and Mai Bhago grace our banner for all who visit our network to realize that intelligence and courage are key to Sikhi.

Thank you. Narayanjot Kaur

And below is a personal message from Aman Singh ji - founder and admin of Sikh Philosophy Network. 

_*SPN salutes one of its most energetic and divinely talented SPN'er, Bhagat Singh Bedi of Sikhiart.com, who took up the challenge of creating a befitting logo based on the theme of Saint Soldier Spirit exclusively for us and he repaid our trust with two masterpieces in no time... 

*_*As i said Bhagat Singh is one of the most energetic young SPN members with the unconventional views and a true student of science. We, many a times, find it really hard to keep pace with his contemporary thought processes on almost all topics. 

Warm regards,
Aman Singh

The original article at *The Wonderful Art of Bhagat Singh Bedi | SikhNet* about you!
* 
As we have come to know him, he put his thought on a canvas with skill, vision and passion.  His subjects include Sikh History, Heros, Warriors and the very essence of the Sant-Siphai Spirit! A self-taught artist and a science student, Bhagat Singh Bedi, was born in Ludhiana, and moved to Canada when he was very young. After he moved to Canada, he immediately got involved in Gurudwara activities, and Gurmat camps. In the Gurudwara, Bhagat would read the many blood filled pages of Sikh history (packed in thin paperbacks), and became interested in Sikh history and philosophy. He was later asked to paint some of those pages by the principal of the academy at the Gurudwara. Without prior training, the young boy got to work. He brought home many of the paperbacks he read, and started to mimic the historical works published in them; works of Sikh artists like Sobha Singh, Kirpal Singh and Mehar Singh. While at home he studied Sikh artists, in hischool, he studied art history and artists like Lauren Harris from the Group of Seven.

Later in high school, after stumbling upon the Sarbloh Warriors website (in one of his endless Google searches), he joined the team and started doing concept art for the game. His job at Sarbloh Warriors required him to learn digital painting, and so he did! Feeling that Sikhs are underrepresented in the media, Bhagat took the responsibility of putting Sikhs out there, and worked on his Sikh Mutants storyline and characters. Realizing his potential as a concept artist, he joined another project, 'Elvana,' as he continued to work on Sarbloh Warriors and his own personal projects.

Having an interest in sciences, Bhagat enrolled in a Biology program. As his painting interests became his passion, and as his skills as as artist developed, things at Sarbloh Warriors became quiet. However, the research he had done for the game, left an even stronger feeling in him than before. He decided it was time to paint the same history that the game was based on; the same history that he once painted when he was little. Bhagat is now striving to be a great artist and an intelligent science student.

To visit his exploits please do visit his two online galleries. 

Sikhi Art
Sikhi Art – The Blog
Deviant Art – Expanded Gallery


Very impressive art work! Thank you!
Waheguru!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 7, 2009)

Fantastic..i am thrilled a SPNer is thus honoured and respected..Good for you Bhagat Singh Ji...
Congrats


----------



## BhagatSingh (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks guys!




> *As i said Bhagat Singh is one of the most energetic young SPN members with the unconventional views and a true student of science. We, many a times, find it really hard to keep pace with his contemporary thought processes on almost all topics.*


 


Looks like "Singh" is "advertising" SPN on the Sikhnet news page...


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 7, 2009)

All thanks are due to you Bhagat ji. And we here at SPN are on our way to getting a handle on the situation on 2 other internet sites where one or two individuals need to learn how to conduct themselves properly on the Internet. No worries.


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 7, 2009)

:happy::star::star::star:


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Nov 7, 2009)

I have always admired the sharp inquisitiveness of Bhagat Singh. I love his questioning in the forum under multitude of subjects that are discussed here,which is the cornerstone of Sikhi. I am always thrilled by his ability and unashamed bravura to poke us within to find answers. Now, all that is manifested in his great work of art.

Well Done Bhagat Singh!!

Sikhi Salutes you....


Tejwant Singh


----------



## Sikh royalist (Nov 7, 2009)

well may waheguru give u abilities to do even better than this.such a magnificent work


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 7, 2009)

Bhagat ji

Sikhnet has removed the post by singh11 that was so insulting to you. It is a good day when dharma is served. I have thanked them and posted this.

ਕੂੜਹੁ ਕਰੇ ਵਿਣਾਸੁ ਧਰਮੇ ਤਗੀਐ ॥: Koorhahu      karae vinaas dharamae tageeai: Spiritually, one is destroyed through falsehood;      through righteousness, one prospers (sggs 518)


----------



## BhagatSingh (Nov 7, 2009)

Guys, I appreciate your efforts!
I just saw the thread on Sikh Sangat. And he's also put that comment back on Sikhnet.

Let's see where this goes.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 7, 2009)

Bhagat ji

Please get on with your studies. You are unfortunately targeted now once again by a person who is not capable of taking more than a narrow and unyielding stance on life. This is the great tragedy of the Internet -- invisibility gives cover to amorality and worse. Please get on with your studies. Try to put this aside.

Personally I am very upset by the entire episode and do not understand how and why Sikhnet would first publish an article in celebration of your talent, and then allow a public display in which you are judged and sentenced before an international audience. (see my additions at the end) What is the modern equivalent of the _auto da fe --_ a witch burning. But this has happened over and over again on Sikh forums. I don't know why. And yes -- this is going on now at 3 different forums. It has to be libelous.

I do not know who "Sikh" is -- the person who re-posted Singh's comments. Singh's original comments are now  under the authorship of "Sikh" though Singh/Only Five is admitting he wrote it. I will tell you that all that dancing and tramping on the reputation of SPN, with you and me mentioned by name, puts a big dent in any loyalty I may have felt for Sikhnet over the years. (I may in the end have to apologize for this (added later). But let's wait until Monday and see what happens. When the office is officially open then I will have a chat with the people there. There is always the possibility of an honest mistake. 

A very big folder of documentation is building up - it won't be wasted. Get on with your studies. It is almost final exam time. And you have loyal admirers at SPN.

*P/S Sikhnet did not re-post the article.
P/S The article was reposted by someone named 5ikh (not Sikh as I stated above)*


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 8, 2009)

Bhagat ji

My feeling is that you are the target of defamatory language. If the sites in question were newspapers, they could be sued in an instant for trash talk. It is harder but not impossible for you or anyone else for that matter to protect your interests. Here are some sites that forum members should become familiar with.



Create a Google Alert for your name. You will receive an e-mail anytime you are mentioned somewhere online. Notify the hosts of the website where a smear about you has been posted; they will often take it down. The faster you respond, the less time a lie has to spread.
Companies like Reputation Defender (reputationdefender.com) can help you wipe away lies that continue to appear in the records of Google and other search engines.
Wiredsafety.org provides advice for victims of online harassment.
Daniel Solove's book _The Future of Reputation_ can be downloaded for free at futureofreputation.com.

Positive can be born from the negative. This entire episode has motivated me to take on a campaign on behalf of young people whose spirits are being dampened by Internet gossip.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 8, 2009)

It took some time to figure this out -- but here is what I discovered. The re-posting of defamatory material about Bhagat ji was the work of an individual by the name of "5ikh." 

More about 5ikh later. 

Here is what I posted a few minutes ago in response to the gloating by Singh11/Singh/Only Five.


My humble apologies Sikhnet ji,

Gossip on the Internet spreads quickly like a communicable disease. Sadly your organization's news site has been hijacked as a vector for spreading disturbances coming from other Sikh forums.  How can I make amends for that? The truth is: "5ikh" is the person who re-posted earlier comments by Singh11, and not Sikhnet. By his own admission Singh11 is also known as Singh/Only Five. Curious how the number "5" crops up... "5Sikh" is active on many Sikh forums, not just at Sikhnet. 

Narayanjot Kaur (toniji)

Now tomorrow more information will be unearthed.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Nov 8, 2009)

Narayanjot Kaur ji, I have just read about cyberstalking on wiredsafetey.org and have looked over reputation defender. 
What should be my next move?


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 8, 2009)

Bhagat ji

Great that you read those materials. I have 4 suggestions for now -- as I am still doing research myself. This is an issue that is relevant to any forum and its members. 

1.Keep your plans private. Don't discuss this matter in any public venue because often the person who is attacking you can feel so justified that he/she is likely to turn around and say that you are belittling/threatening/slandering him/her. 

2. Go through all the sites carefully and note down the guidelines and principles that you think apply to you. Then try to match material that has appeared in forums verbatim and in email messages against the guidelines that you found on these 4 sites. 

3. See if you can find patterns. From the patterns decide whether any serious violation of abuse guidelines have been directed at you. A pattern in my naive and amateur opinion would be any statement that is systematic and repeated more than one time and  in more than one electronic venue. In your case, there could be several patterns cropping up over several months. 

4. Investigate the abuse policies of forums involved. If you can match verbatim examples from posts with anti-abuse policies of a forum create a document containing that information. Then write to the forum administrators directly. Share your analysis with them and ask for a remedy. For example, ask that threads or posts be deleted, or ask for a public apology.  If you do not get any satisfaction (as you define it) then your next step would be to contact their Internet Hosting Service or Provider to find out what their polices are. This documentation should all be preserved for a number of reasons. 

After that -- depending on what patterns you observe -- you can decide whether to seek legal assistance or talk to the authorities.

Keep in mind that Canadian law is similar but not identical to US law.


----------



## Randip Singh (Nov 10, 2009)

Great stuff Bhaghat Singh ji!!!:happysingh:


----------



## Randip Singh (Nov 10, 2009)

BhagatSingh said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why entertain a slanderer?

You have a God given talent and that fellow has the ability to slander.

You exude positivity, he exudes negativity.

Ignore this bitter baby!:happysingh:


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 10, 2009)

OK 

Some progress has been made. Since you originally posted this link http://www.sikhnet.com/news/wonderful-art-bhagat-singh-bedi

The page has undergone several revisions, with a more balanced tone. The earlier weekend versions -- those I have saved as documents (either pdf or html).The current version has removed the taunting by Singh/Singh11/Only Five, who has taken a more conciliatory tone. Sikhnet has added an editorial reaction to your artwork that is aimed toward a general audience and not toward you in particular. My remarks on adhrama and dharma have been removed as they no longer apply. I agree with that decision. 

I appreciate the fact that shared discourse has moved us to a more reasoned place where the discussion is less about "you" and more about aesthetic issues, and spiritual states of mind. When it is possible to have a discussion about differences, then people benefit from that. I have written to Sikhnet to voice my appreciation for their decision.


----------



## Randip Singh (Nov 19, 2009)

Bhaghat Singh, have you got any high resolution versions of this. I am doing something. I want to surprise you.


----------



## Sarangi (Nov 21, 2009)

Vaheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Vaheguru Ji Ki Fat-heh

Bhagat Singh if you have finished your studies, I'd love to discuss your work with you here. 

Especially what motivates you to produce it and what goes on in that artistic mind. 

I disagree with the implication here that one can produce art but only the art can be discussed. Often after a body of work is produced the artist is discussed. It's a natural progression for a discussion. 

As Sikhs we don't just look at the value of something and disregard the person who made it. There is one exception to that, that I know of but I'll let you guys figure that one out.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 21, 2009)

Sarangi ji

As soon as Bhagat ji is ready, SPN leadership would gladly host an open thread for a discussion of life and art, the life of the artist, and the life of Bhagat's art itself. 

Guru kirpa...it will be a worthy discussion.


----------



## Sarangi (Nov 21, 2009)

Excellent. I hope he can handle the critques!


----------

